# Writing > General Writing >  Writing Competitions

## Pensive

What about Writing Competitions? They are always interesting and entertaining. They also improves our writing skills very much.

Can't we have them every week? What do you guys think?

----------


## hemial

I would say that writing competitions were a great idea, but not weekly. I think that a monthly competition would be better.

It could be poems or short stories on the basis of a given subject or poems on the basis of some given words.

----------


## Pensive

Yes hemial, you are right. Every week having a writing competition will be difficult for all of us. But the problem is that how should we have it? In groups?

----------


## Themis

Now, in order  :Wink:  :

For newcomers it would be better to not have it in groups. Though, I prefer groups. It would certainly be fun. And of course, if it doesn't work out, you could always change it later. Groups!  :Wink:

----------


## hemial

How would you manage group writing? For this way of approaching a contest, we all should know what and how others write. Wouldn't it be in a way senseless to form a group consisting of individuals who prefer different styles etc. This might be challenging but also might lead to an unsatisfactory outcome. Though I definitely prefer teamwork (for several reasons) I strongly believe that we should find a feasable way to form groups. Imagine how long it might take for all of us to find appropriate partners once a subject is given. We'd have to e-mail and/or PM to and fro in order to find others who "match".

I know, I am making things more difficult than they really are. Maybe I am thinking too much ;-)

----------


## Pensive

hemial, I think that team work will be better. Look, we can have three or four groups.
We will write individually but our group will earn points. We can have competition against other group members like In B group, "x" and in A group "z" is writing an essay about ----- And on the other side in Group C "a" and in Group D "b" are writing about **** The one who wins from Group A or B will have a competition against the one who wins from Group C or D. What do you think about it? In this way, we can have different topics.

----------


## Themis

Darn it, and I thought that was me who thought too much. Let's just try it? Forming groups is always difficult. Different writing styles shouldn't be a problem. And as long as no one tries it,we won't know whether it is too difficult to manage.

Edit: Oops, Pensive, was faster than me.

----------


## Pensive

So Themis, You think that we should start it?

----------


## hemial

Sorry, Pensive, I had to read your post three times before I got it - not that I am a stupid person, but the message caught me in the wrong moment ...

Well, your proposal sounds reasonable. However, the point where the single winners out of these groups compete against each other leads me to the suggestion to let this monthly competition run through a complete year, ending in quarter-finals, semi-finals and so on - until at the end of the year we have each one Best Group (e.g. for consisting of the most winning individuals) and one Best Poet.

What do you make of this?

Edit: Hi, Themis. I didn't read your message prior to replying to Pensive's one, sorry. So you think we could start this competition? Well then, what do you think about my suggestion above?

----------


## Themis

It sounds good. Especially since many of us are a little short of time this time of year. Well, Pensive, what do you say?

----------


## Themis

Probably. Still, if you take a look around, you will notice that there are a lot of people _here_. No need to go to another website.

----------


## hemial

AnonConway - I am new to this forum, too. However, I DID take a look around, and this forum offers much more than just being a forum. We do have quizzes, games and much more. We don't need another site for this special purpose - though everyone has of course the freedom to decide for him- or herself where to go.

As far as I understand, this page and forum are designed to give people the possibiliy to talk, discuss, publish, play and - if we should start this - to compete on a friendly basis.


Now back to the original subject:

I think we should start this writing competition. During one year everyone should find the time to participate in at least one group and/or one "level" or "section" of the competition.

Who would be in charge to set this up? 

Greetings.

----------


## Pensive

Scher can do that if she likes. She is the moderator and experienced in these kind of matters.

----------


## hemial

Well then - we should ask her.

----------


## hemial

A few minutes ago, I sent a PM to Scheherazade in order to get her opinion on this. We should now wait on her reply.

Greetings.

----------


## Pensive

Ah dear, It happened. So finally we are going to have writing competitions!

----------


## RobinHood3000

Am I the only one that doesn't like writing in groups?

----------


## cateye515

> Ah dear, It happened. So finally we are going to have writing competitions!


when? cuz if it's alright for newer memebers to join, i would love to  :Wink:   :Brow:

----------


## Scheherazade

Short story competition: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=16585

----------

